# Goonna give bacon a try .



## Like my louisiana (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi all, after reading a lot of posts about bacon I decided to give it a try found some pork belly strips at Costco 4 lbs cut into 5 strips this gives me a chance to try a couple times . curing in brown sugar some coarse salt black pepper brown sugar and a little bourbon will 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 be curing wet for 3 days then smoking cause the strips are small .looks like they are coming along.


----------



## bregent (Aug 17, 2018)

Are you using any cure #1? You didn't mention it.


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 17, 2018)

No I am going with straight up coarse sea salt with these two pieces they weigh roughly 8 ounces each , I know a cure is highly recommended but it has been done this way by others . I will let you know how it goes .


----------



## kruizer (Aug 17, 2018)

I will say welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Good luck with your bacon.


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 17, 2018)

kruizer said:


> I will say welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Good luck with your bacon.


Thank you I am liking it here .


----------



## brent b (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks good let us know. Welcome from way south Louisiana


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 17, 2018)

brent b said:


> Looks good let us know. Welcome from way south Louisiana


I will keep you posted kentucky boy in California.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2018)

Without using cure, your not going to get a bacon taste.
It will just be salt pork!
Al


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

I will let you know after smoking it today it smelled a lot like bacon or ham. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

Like my louisiana said:


> Hi all, after reading a lot of posts about bacon I decided to give it a try found some pork belly strips at Costco 4 lbs cut into 5 strips this gives me a chance to try a couple times . curing in brown sugar some coarse salt black pepper brown sugar and a little bourbon will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked the little bellies today and removed after internal temp reached 160


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

C


Like my louisiana said:


> Hi all, after reading a lot of posts about bacon I decided to give it a try found some pork belly strips at Costco 4 lbs cut into 5 strips this gives me a chance to try a couple times . curing in brown sugar some coarse salt black pepper brown sugar and a little bourbon will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooled and sliced after 2 hours at 200 degrees , I can see a meat slicer in my future it would be much easier .


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

Like my louisiana said:


> Hi all, after reading a lot of posts about bacon I decided to give it a try found some pork belly strips at Costco 4 lbs cut into 5 strips this gives me a chance to try a couple times . curing in brown sugar some coarse salt black pepper brown sugar and a little bourbon will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finished product besides my butchering (get it ) the slicing , it came out nicely and reminded me of the bacon my mom  used to by at the corner store when I  was a kid anyone heard of jowl bacon ? it was a little salty but I could taste the pepper and the caramelized brown sugar and a little of the bourbon its bacon with a lot of the little crispy pieces I like , not perfect but not a bad first attempt .


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

brent b said:


> Looks good let us know. Welcome from way south Louisiana


I would say it came out well considering it was my first attempt smoked the bellies for 2+ hours at 200 degrees then chilled and sliced them ,need a meat slicer to do it right .cooked it up in the oven it is a little salty but you can definitely taste the pepper brown sugar and a little of the heat from the bourbon . I will make this again and adjust my recipe .


----------



## Like my louisiana (Aug 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Without using cure, your not going to get a bacon taste.
> It will just be salt pork!
> Al


I think it tasted a lot more like bacon than you might expect could taste the smoke pepper brown sugar and bourbon it was a little salty I don't know if I didn't rinse long enough or the pieces were too small . anyway if you don't salt your eggs it would be perfect .


----------

